# Cry not for Portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I still have my Portuguese flag hanging for our balcony as it the Irish flag.

For two small countries they both did well. 

A friend copied me in on this on FB which says it all!

Cry Not For Portugal: Euro 2012 Another Success For The Little Country That Could - SBNation.com


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

_But did Portugal really fall short? Fall short of what expectation? The expectation that a country of 10,000,000 should compete with the likes of Spain, which has a population of 47,000,000? That it should produce as many quality players as 60,000,000 Italians or 81,000,000 Germans?_


----------

